

Noticing surprise: The most important skill in science or self-improvement - sinak
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2015/01/surprise_journal_notice_the_unexpected_to_fight_confirmation_bias_for_science.html

======
ScottBurson
In my experience, it's a very important skill for debugging code as well.
Anytime I see something go by in a debugging session that I didn't expect, I
try to get to the bottom of it. It may be a clue to the bug I'm trying to
track down; it may be a clue that there's a different bug; or at the very
least, it tells me I don't understand something about the code, and may have
started out asking the wrong question.

